# White Perch @ Sippo Lake



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I don't fish this lake and think that it, like the nearby Petros is a waste of time... however, a few years back, I stopped down just to walk around the pier. Several people were talking about the recent stocking/invasion of White Perch. I have yet to see any... just wanted to see if they were indeed stocked or was that just a rumor.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Theirs about 10 million of them in their. Use to do reallly good bass fishing their past 5 years or so has sucked


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't know how they got there but they are in Sippo. The lake is full of white perch, tiny gills, carp and small crappie. There are some nice bass and channels in Sippo but you really need a boat to get to them.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

From what i had heard they were meant to be stocked into massillon reservoir, but got dropped off there instead. If you want to catch them buy two containers of chicken liver, empty one where you are goin to fish and wait 10 minutes. Then just use tiny little chunks of liver on a hook about a foot off bottom.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

winguy7 said:


> From what i had heard they were meant to stocked into massillon reservoir, but got dropped off there instead. If you want to catch them buy two containers of chicken liver, empty one where you are goin to fish and wait 10 minutes. Then just use tiny little chunks of liver on a hook about a foot off bottom.


That shows the quality of the people we have trying to manage our waters!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

White perch are an invasive species, and wouldn't be, or aren't legally stocked!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i was there 2 yrs ago and caught a lot. like every cast u had one or one took your bait, 6 to 8 inch range then, dont know how they got there.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you seriously heard that DNR stocks white perch?


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

They stocked 10,000 striped bass fingerlings in there last year to deal with the massive populations of white perch and gizzard shad. They did the same at Deer Creek and Walborn Reservoirs. Those white perch were dumped in Sippo accidentally about 12 years ago.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

rlb74 said:


> They stocked 10,000 striped bass fingerlings in there last year to deal with the massive populations of white perch and gizzard shad. They did the same at Deer Creek and Walborn Reservoirs. Those white perch were dumped in Sippo accidentally about 12 years ago.


Did the DNR stock the white perch? Or was it an outlaw Johnny fish-seed guy? I SERIOUSLY don't believe the DNR stocked white perch. I think this is another case of I heard from some guy who heard from another guy and so on...........


----------



## rlb74 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know they dumped the perch in there when they were suppose to dump them in the reservoir at sippo park in Massillon. I don't know who dumped them or who payed for it. Someone is always stocking lakes for kids tournaments and some don't seek the DNRs permission to do so. It was a long time ago and really don't remember too much else. While the DNR has jurisdiction over all Ohio waters, I don't recall them having much interest in Sippo untill they started to implement a 15 inch limit on bass.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any pics to verify the white perch? Also, were they caught from boat or shore? I have fished that shoreline up and down before and have gave up on it....


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

StarkFisherman said:


> Does anyone have any pics to verify the white perch? Also, were they caught from boat or shore? I have fished that shoreline up and down before and have gave up on it....


 You're just gonna have to take my word for it. I catch them all the time at sippo for flathead bait, so I'm happy they're there. I can catch 50 or so within a hour or two with liver. All caught from shore, just chum them in.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

1. Are white perch any good to eat? I am sure they are not as good a yellow perch.

2. If you would eat white perch, would you eat fish out of sippo?


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i can't believe or will not believe.....the odnr stocked them......meaning white perch.....they where dumped in there by fisherman emptying their bait bucket.......small ones bought at the bait store......with minnows


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Far, Far to many not to be stocked. By who? Ehh who knows, but stocked none the less. Yes I would eat out of sippo, No not white perch.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope ....they can over populate in a hurry...some got transplanted into ladue years back and they completely took over in less than 5 years...I am 99 percent sure they are not stocked. Catck and keep...kill...whatever ...as many as possible.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I know in areas in the North east part of the country the white perch is held higher than the yellow perch. For table fair and angling purposes. I have caught white perch out of Erie and ate them. They are decent eating if you trim the red meat off the fillet and eat fresh.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

winguy7 said:


> I catch them all the time at sippo for flathead bait, so I'm happy they're there.


Whoaa......you're not using live white perch for flathead bait, are you? 

And even if you're using dead ones, is that even legal in Ohio??


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I would not see why you couldn't use them for bait? There is no restriction on number of fish or size for white perch in Ohio. As long as you don't release live ones into a different water they did not come from.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

mlkostur said:


> 1. Are white perch any good to eat? I am sure they are not as good a yellow perch.
> 
> 2. If you would eat white perch, would you eat fish out of sippo?


I spent 20 years in Baltimore and D.C. We targeted and kept white perch all the time in the Chesapeake. They were great early season fish, and they are very tasty. As for eating fish out of Sippo, there are no health advisories on them that I know of, so sure, eat them.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

mlkostur said:


> I would not see why you couldn't use them for bait? There is no restriction on number of fish or size for white perch in Ohio. As long as you don't release live ones into a different water they did not come from.


Yeah, the releasing live ones into another body of water is where the issue is. Say you lose multiple white perch(flying off the hook when casting, or them simply swimming off) and if they survive they can start a population. It's like using gobies for bait. Too much of a risk....


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

fishinnick said:


> Whoaa......you're not using live white perch for flathead bait, are you?
> 
> And even if you're using dead ones, is that even legal in Ohio??


Yes I use them for live bait, just as I do with gold fish. It is legal, and apparently the ODNR doesn't think there is much risk of them spreading. Everything thing else is just philosophical.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Use them for live bait? D#mn. You are after Ohio Monsters... if you do not mind me asking, what have you caught on them?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flathead cats, I do cut off the top dorsal fins. That and a huge hook is a death sentence, however it takes awhile for that to happen and until then they never stop trying to get away.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

They must keep pretty well in aerated live well. Would not mind taking some to Seneca for stripers.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

mlkostur said:


> They must keep pretty well in aerated live well. Would not mind taking some to Seneca for stripers.


Please don't take any to Seneca. use shad instead.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Probably a good idea. So how do I get big live shad for bait if I am headed to Seneca?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never read so many ignorant, misinformed comments on this site. Why don't at least one of you get a legal opinion about transporting an invasive fish from one body of water to another?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mickey said:


> I've never read so many ignorant, misinformed comments on this site. Why don't at least one of you get a legal opinion about transporting an invasive fish from one body of water to another?


 I'm sorry but I think you should. I've read all the Ohio revised codes 10 times over, apparently you cant say the same. Just don't release live ones, or dump dead ones into any body of water that they didn't come from, and its 100% legal. Please find a revised code that says otherwise.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

mlkostur said:


> Probably a good idea. So how do I get big live shad for bait if I am headed to Seneca?


Buy a cast net and practice using it.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

winguy7 said:


> I'm sorry but I think you should. I've read all the Ohio revised codes 10 times over, apparently you cant say the same. Just don't release live ones, or dump dead ones into any body of water that they didn't come from, and its 100% legal. Please find a revised code that says otherwise.


Actually you are not allowed to transport fish from one body of water to the another. It is written pretty plainly in the state fishing regulations under general information, second line. 
* It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.*
There is a reason the regulations are printed every year. It is your responsibility as a sportsman to know what is legal to do and what isn't.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

G3guy said:


> Buy a cast net and practice using it.


I have,and I am not very succesfull. I just need to get better at locating them.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Bprice1031 said:


> Actually you are not allowed to transport fish from one body of water to the another. It is written pretty plainly in the state fishing regulations under general information, second line.
> * It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.*
> There is a reason the regulations are printed every year. It is your responsibility as a sportsman to know what is legal to do and what isn't.


Thank you Bprice. The voice of sanity.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Mickey said:


> I've never read so many ignorant, misinformed comments on this site.


Sorry, but I have to agree with your statement.

The state would NEVER stock white perch, they are invasive.
Using them as bait is the one of most irresponsible thing you could do.
Look at lakes like LaDue - somehow they got into there about 5 years ago (probably a bait bucket release), and they have totally taken over the poor lake.
I, for one, would never want to be the one responsible for ruining an entire lake like that.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

So how many of you use minnows? Transported from one body of water to the next...... *crickets*


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There's a reason they sell fathead minnows as bait - they are already present in all lake & they aren't considered invasive.The ODNR also says not to dump your minnow bucket into the lake, they suggest dumping unused bait on the shore.
Sorry, your reasoning is flawed.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

M


creekcrawler said:


> There's a reason they sell fathead minnows as bait - they are already present in all lake & they aren't considered invasive.The ODNR also says not to dump your minnow bucket into the lake, they suggest dumping unused bait on the shore.
> Sorry, your reasoning is flawed.


My point exactly! If you want to use cut bait you need to catch it from the body of water you're going to fish. It's pretty simple. I don't know about everyone else but I don't want our public waters being overrun with evasive species.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

"Aww, heck, it don' hurt nothin' "

-baits catfish rods with snakehead and asian carp and casts . . . . . . .


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Actually you are not allowed to transport fish from one body of water to the another. It is written pretty plainly in the state fishing regulations under general information, second line.
> * It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.*
> There is a reason the regulations are printed every year. It is your responsibility as a sportsman to know what is legal to do and what isn't.


You just proved my point, thanks. This is why reading comprehension tests are now required in school. All that says is that you cannot introduce species from one body of water to another. Using them as bait is not introducing them. There have been quadrillions of posts on here as far as this topic goes. Some of which have letters from the head of the ODNR stating its perfectly legal to use fish that are already established in Ohio, Like goldfish for example. Now what I didn't realize is that white perch are listed on Ohio's invasive species list. Still It appears legal even on the ODNR site, all it states is that you cannot transport them to release them. Not saying that it makes it a good idea, I never realized they are actually listed as invasive. I'm too used to seeing them and hearing other fish like bowfin being called invasive (which are definitely not). So for me I'll personally stop using them, because I wouldn't use lamprey or Asian carp as bait either. What makes it appear legal is that they are established in Ohio waters. However, the myth about catching other fish such as bluegill and transporting them for bait and that its illegal needs to stop. So we can all learn something!!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

winguy7 said:


> You just proved my point, thanks. This is why reading comprehension tests are now required in school. All that says is that you cannot introduce species from one body of water to another. Using them as bait is not introducing them. There have been quadrillions of posts on here as far as this topic goes. Some of which have letters from the head of the ODNR stating its perfectly legal to use fish that are already established in Ohio, Like goldfish for example. Now what I didn't realize is that white perch are listed on Ohio's invasive species list. Still It appears legal even on the ODNR site, all it states is that you cannot transport them to release them. Not saying that it makes it a good idea, I never realized they are actually listed as invasive. I'm too used to seeing them and hearing other fish like bowfin being called invasive (which are definitely not). So for me I'll personally stop using them, because I wouldn't use lamprey or Asian carp as bait either. What makes it appear legal is that they are established in Ohio waters. However, the myth about catching other fish such as bluegill and transporting them for bait and that its illegal needs to stop. So we can all learn something!!


And you just showed your ignorance there by what you said. You don't know what species are native to Ohio waters. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> And you just showed your ignorance there by what you said. You don't know what species are native to Ohio waters. Thanks for proving my point.


No, I admitted that I didn't know they are invasive. We are going to have to work on the compression thing I see. I know they are not native, that alone does not make them invasive. If you want to go down that rabbit hole then you better not fish for saugeye, tiger musky, stripers or a list of others. Also better not fish below dams that's just cheating, or in half of our unnatural inland lakes for that matter. See where I'm going?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

winguy7 said:


> No, I admitted that I didn't know they are invasive. We are going to have to work on the compression thing I see. I know they are not native, that alone does not make them invasive. If you want to go down that rabbit hole then you better not fish for saugeye, tiger musky, stripers or a list of others. Also better not fish below dams that's just cheating, or in half of our unnatural inland lakes for that matter. See where I'm going?


You need to know the difference between hybrids witch are created by humans, and an exotic specie that are natural somewhere, not here.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> You need to know the difference between hybrids witch are created by humans, and an exotic specie that are natural somewhere, not here.


I do, ask yourself which is more unnatural. If given that, then I'd say white perch and stripers are more fitting than hybrids. What gives us the right to choose? Just because we like fishing for them? Ha. I fish a chain of lakes in North Carolina in which white perch are a principal bait fish. Stripers, blues, flats, gar, gills and crappie do just fine.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Please don't witch me for that comment!!


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

winguy7 said:


> Please don't witch me for that comment!!


You use white perch???? Me too they work so well and i always release my left overs cause its wrong to kill Gods creatures, you go brother , wooo


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Haters gona hate


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

mlkostur said:


> 1. Are white perch any good to eat? I am sure they are not as good a yellow perch.
> 
> 2. If you would eat white perch, would you eat fish out of sippo?


Unlikely that ODNR stocked Sippio with these fish as they are considered troublesome on Lake Erie. They are prolific breeders as well as feeders and tend to chow down on any fish eggs and small fish they can locate, including walleye fry and similar game species. How they ever got into the Great Lakes System is anybody's guess, though, the majority opinion seems to point to the St. Lawrence Seaway. Over time they can ruin small lakes like Sippio or LaDue by overpopulation or reeking havoc on fish embryo(eggs). Along the east coast, they can reach up to three pounds. In fact, the world record is 3lbs. 1oz. ,though it is doubtful you might catch anything like that around here; 8 or 9 inchers are pretty common. They are often mistaken for white bass without stripes and taste about the same.


----------

